

Functional Programming Lectures Videos on Channel 9 - wslh
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Lecture-Series-Erik-Meijer-Functional-Programming-Fundamentals-Chapter-1

======
th0ma5
More of the embrace, extend, and extinguish. I can't believe how much time I
spent being hobbled by a lot of Microsoft's lock-in that obfuscated how to
actually get along in IT. That being said, I hope more people can keep a
healthy perspective on vendors and understand they have a freedom to do what
they want, and I can't fully resent MS, because, well, they did do a lot to
get machines in front of people.

~~~
hepek
Don't troll. MS as a company is not the topic here. I never liked Micro$oft
myself either, but Microsoft Research has some really brilliant people, and I
find myself spending a lot of time lately watching Channel9 FP talks.

Most of the talks spin around Haskell, which is an open standard with many
open source implementations. People involved in development of GHC for
instance, (Namely S.P.Jones and E.Meijer) work at Microsoft research.

